# Has Anyone Ever



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Has anyone ever tryed to heat a nest bowl in the cold of winter. I am revamping my quarintine pen to use for winter breeding, and I have rigged a coffee warmer under the wire floor for a waterer. I placed a plastic nest bowl the kind with holes in the bottom. I lined it with carpet and put it over the warmer and it worked great. I layed a thermometer over it and the temp was over 90 degrees. My question is do you think when the hen sits on the eggs, will it be to hot and keep the eggs from hatching or should I just turn it on when they hatch to keep the babies warm. All your coments would be apriciated, I would like to finish this project in the next couple days. I will post pics when I am done. I just checked and the temp It was close to 100 but it is inside. I would think out in the cold it would be lower. I may have to test that. The bowl has openings in the sides so cold air will be able to go under the bowl and lower the temp.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmmm i dunno. seems like it would get to hot for the eggs. you could always build a longer heat warmer box big enough for both the water and a nest bowl. place the water directly over the warmer and then let the nest bowl just get whatever heat escapes into the open air in the box. That would give the nest bowl enough to take the edge off and keep the water melted


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

What would be the difference than it being over 100 degrees in the summer time would it be just like that. This is all in a nest box, I am going to feed and water them in the box so they dont have to leave the nest to long. If I do this there will be 2 warmers in the box on.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Average pigeons temp is 106. So I would wonder why 100 would not be too bad but the adults may not like almost a hundred degrees all the time. It may throw there bodies off. IDK


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have it built, I will but it outside in the pen and see what temp it stays.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Even with it being 100 degrees outside in the summer time very rarely will you see eggs laid out in the open sun or on a surface that gets that hot. Im curious how this plays out


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary- if it stays too warm for the eggs you can always drop the warmer 1/4" to 1/2" lower below the nest bowl and check temperature then. If it's too warm the parents might not sit tightly as normal. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, I think I may have something. I ran a test for 6 hrs, it is about 20 degrees outside I laid a thermometer upside down in the nest bowl and the temp was 50 degrees, the carpet was warm to the touch.That should be good and keep the youngsters nice and warm when the parents are off of them.


----------

